

Drupal and WordPress Have Sold Us Out - markgavalda
http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2015/03/31/drupal-and-wordpress-have-sold-us-out/

======
STRML
It's a shame to see ads disguised as information, but it is absolutely
understandable why (money). It's true that those hosts are garbage though;
they seem to spend much more money on marketing than infrastructure. Web
hosting is an incredibly profitable business.

I wonder how many people try out services based on these recommendations
alone?

Unfortunately it is _extremely_ difficult to find a trustworthy host. If you
have the skills to run your own VPS it's a different story, there are great
choices out there for people who can run their own systems, like DO, Linode,
AWS, GCE, and so on. But for "full-service" hosting, like the new rash of
Wordpress-specific hosts? It's terrible.

I've seen $250+/mo for hardware that would barely cost $10/mo on traditional
VPS hosts. Lots of enterprising small-business owners get taken in by this
stuff because it's "easy to use" and has "24/7 support", but from experience I
can say that this doesn't mean much in the field.

~~~
amalag
I recommended Serverpilot to a company and it is great, but they are facing a
huge education issue. It is difficult for a business or regular web developer
to understand that when they are sold on a VPS it is just a control panel over
a standard server. They do get convinced by the buzzwords. It does take some
knowledge to go to Amazon or another cloud provider and get a server.

------
snowwrestler
> So where does that leave people looking for honest web hosting reviews? Here
> at Review Signal. Of course. We have a vested interest in telling this
> story.

> Disclaimer: Review Signal LLC is compensated by some companies for referring
> new customers.

